# Must Have DVDs and Books



## Adil-2552 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been playing for a little over 3 years, and am primarily self-taught.
Of course, I attended the odd lesson for my first year and soon decided to teach myself using a variety of resources (mainly magazines and friends with playing experience).
All in all, I'd say I'm a fairly well-rounded guitarist. However, I'm not quite satisfied with my playing. I know very little theory, and often find myself in stuck in a rut, my fingers fall into the same positions and I begin to play the same repetitive crap.
I've decided it's time to reevaluate and hone my playing.

I want to learn all the essential theory from scratch (chords, scales, modes, intervals etc), as well as a bunch of techniques.
I ultimately want to understand the relationship between all of the above so I can facilitate the ideas I get. I'm sick of having to guess what note should come next, or even where to find that note without glaring at the fretboard for 30 seconds.

So far people have suggested:
#Various Frank Gambale DVDs
#Metal Method Complete Basic Course
#John Petrucci Rock Discipline
#Doug Doppler 411
#Paul Gilbert DVDs
#Rusty Cooley Fretboard autopsy

What would you recommend? What do you swear by?

Thank you


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 7, 2010)

John Petrucci Rock Discipline is good for technique and any Paul Gilbert DVD.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Mar 7, 2010)

Guthrie Govan: Creative Guitar 1 + 2. Buy them now


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 7, 2010)

I couldn't really add much to the list you've got - those would certainly be my recommendations for the criteria you've listed 

For more legato playing - anything by Derryl Gabel or Derek Taylor

Tapping - Jennifer Batten, Dave Celentano, parts of Creative Guitar 2

Theory - tricky IMO. There aren't a huge amount of theory books (I'm sure Mike will list a couple that I've forgotten) so I'll go with Tom Kolb and Keith Wyatt (I forget the titles but those are the authors) as fairly comprehensive. 

A point to bear in mind is that a web search will often yield masterclasses and lessons from unexpected but equally valid sources so Google really is your friend


----------



## Patriclese (Mar 7, 2010)

For theory, I found just doing theory rudiments books (no mention of guitars or any specific instrument) to be the best. It allows you to understand all of it as an overall system rather than an instrument applied concept, which in the long is better for something like theory.

For the guitar instructionals, I recommend:

Guitar Secrets - Joe Satriani
Creative Guitar 1 and 2 - Guthrie Govan
Jazz Chops for Guitar - Buck Brown

And if you're feeling like learning some insanity from time to time:

Just for the Curious - Allan Holdsworth


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 7, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> (I'm sure Mike will list a couple that I've forgotten)



You, sir, are correct.



Patriclese said:


> For theory, I found just doing theory rudiments books (no mention of guitars or any specific instrument) to be the best. It allows you to understand all of it as an overall system rather than an instrument applied concept, which in the long is better for something like theory.





Your best bet is to grab a harmony book. I always suggest Kostka and Payne's "Tonal Harmony", and Stefan Kostka's "Materials And Techniques Of Twentieth Century Music".

Really, though, the best way to do it is to try to absorb as much information about music as possible. Knowing the compositional and performance practices over the centuries really helps to organize one's knowledge of music. For instance, you won't find odd meter in a whole lot of Classical (with a capital C) music. That stuff starts creeping in during the late Romantic period, and explodes in the twentieth century. Likewise, early Rock and Roll isn't going to feature extended forms and long instrumental passages, whereas rock during the Psychedelic era and the heyday of Progressive Rock begins to set that trend, and now it is widely accepted in metal. Of course, it's just as important to know the how, as well as the what. Why are jazz tunes from the 1940's all based around a I vi IV V (or I vi ii V) progression, yet modern interpretations of the same tunes have significantly more complex harmony? Duh, back in the 40's, those tunes were pop songs, and now the people who hail them as masterpieces have a more intellectual attitude toward jazz.

What I'm saying is this: no one book or DVD, or even a collection of books and DVD's, is going to give you the sum of musical information out there. Music is ever-changing, and being able to track and relate those changes lends itself more knowledge than anybody could ever tell you otherwise.


----------



## THM Bryce (Mar 7, 2010)

Melody Chords for Guitar by Allan Holdsworth


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 7, 2010)

Adil-2552 said:


> Hi there,
> #John Petrucci Rock Discipline
> 
> What would you recommend? What do you swear by?


----------



## Keytarist (Mar 7, 2010)

I'ld suggest not to stick too much with technique DVDs/books, also try to get a good theory method. Most of the guitar methods apply technique related to some theory, but I believe that that isn't enough. 
I learned theory in my music school without an especific method, but I believe that the books by Stefan Kostka are really good, and for reading music (and guitar voicings), go with 'A modern method for guitar' by William Leavitt (also get some Real Books). 
1.-The two books by Stefan Kostka.
2.- 'A modern method for guitar' by William Leavitt.
3.- A third book for learning jazz harmony, chord/scale relationship, substitutions, melody harmonization with block chords, etc.. Some of this stuff can be found also in the books above (1.- and 2.-), but a third one will be good as a complement.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 8, 2010)

Try and find Marty Friedman and George Lynch's OLLLLDDD 80s DVDs if you can. The Rock House DVDs are pretty good, but as far as I know, they are kinda choppy. I guess it's so they can be little videos on your iPod touch or whatever.

And don't forget to buy a few DVDs by some soulful guys as well. Being a well rounded player is the key.


----------



## thrickrick (Mar 10, 2010)

More for theory...too many guys can play squirly but within the confines of boring harmony imo...This is the first and I feel the quickest way to distinguish yourself. As far as the proverbial magic bullet, there isn't one in my experience.

The one book I always end up coming back to:

Mick Goodrick - The Advancing Guitarist...There's a lot in here: Triads, seventh chords and their different inversions w/ drop 2, 3, 2+4 voicings, methods of improvising over chord changes. 

Jazz Theory & Harmony - Nettles & Graf

Melodic Improvisation & Jazz Pentatonics- Bruce Saunders...This book will help you get your improv together so you can play over the bar line

The Real Book. Do your best to pick up some tunes and practice within the confines of music. Find some good recordings of tunes that you dig. After internalizing a few tunes there should be a lot less 'digital alternate picking drills' 1234, 2341, 3412, 4123, etc. all on one string, similar to the stuff from Steve Vai's 10 hr. workout or Paul Gilbert videos. Static technique drills for hours on end is nuts to me.  You really do need to get into real music as possible; there are enough dudes in the world wanking pentatonic(minor from the root...every song, every solo). 

If you're having trouble spelling or don't know where you are on the fretboard, there's two good books that use shape and/or form mechanisms to connect the fretboard: Fretboard Logic(CAGED system) and Advanced Rock Improvisation by Jon Finn. The Finn book is essentially a granulated CAGED system, focusing on 4 note, 2 per string geometric shapes that interlock in all directions(diagnal, horizontal, vertical) as opposed to the big giant connected cowboy chords.

To close, I don't think I spent too much time in any one book, except maybe the Goodrick one but that's a book that's for everybody and has a cyclical structure to it that you can do over and over again. It seems odd that I don't remember any of those books really saying very directly what ultimately needs to be faciliated: knowing what chord, scale, and beat you're on no matter what.


----------



## freepower (Mar 10, 2010)

Get the Natural Classical Guitar.

Obviously not great for picking tips but who cares? Great advice for everything else - including practice tips, attitude, performance, left hand...

And as for the theory stuff, don't bother getting all those DVDs. In the time it takes you to watch them you could have learnt the fretboard twice. Do you know the notes of the fretboard yet?

Give me an idea of where you're at and I'll do my best to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Adil-2552 (Mar 13, 2010)

freepower said:


> Get the Natural Classical Guitar.
> 
> Obviously not great for picking tips but who cares? Great advice for everything else - including practice tips, attitude, performance, left hand...
> 
> ...



Yep, learned them recently.
Just want to learn intervals, and all the scales/modes so I can improvise endlessly Hehe. In all seriousness, I just want to be a well-rounded player, and improve my lead skills.


----------



## freepower (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, imho, what's important in rock playing is as much phrasing and articulation as note choice. Get a handle on the standard maj/min scale and as long as you have kick ass phrasing and great vibrato you're going to sound fantastic. 

That said, I think what's a really effective way of learning is to make sure you finger all your scales multiple ways - and to figure out your own fingerings. It tends to stick better if you work it out.


----------



## Amiro (Mar 14, 2010)

Modern method for guitar 1-2-3 Complete
The Guitarist's Guide to Composing and Improvising
The Jazz Theory book
Music theory for dummies / The Complete Idiot's Guide to Music Theory

or Guthries books wich combine a lot of stuff

On the technical side of guitar playing i reccomend The Principles Of Correct Practice For Guitar.


----------



## AliceAxe (Mar 15, 2010)

all the stuff listed here seems like its general information geared toward guitar. Has anyone found any material geared specificaly to 7 string guitar?? I have this Hal Leonard book:

7-String Guitar, Guitar Educational - Hal Leonard Online&

but I realy dislike it, it is mostly chord charts, a lot of which seem physicaly impossible to play, a few phrases at the end that I dont like the sound of at all, nothing that seems very practical.


Its a shame, I have this book by this publisher:
Thrash Guitar Method, Stylistic Method - Hal Leonard Online&

and realy like how it is written.


Does anyone have any suggestions? Any artist with lessons/methods that are geared for the 7? I mainly like rock/metal but interested in and play all styles.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking over some of the "7 String specific" books they really do take advantage of the fact that (seemingly) some people don't want to make the effort to learn one extra string on their own. If you know your scales/chords then it's a very simple matter to put the required notes on the extra string - especially if it's tuned to "B"


----------



## McCap (Mar 16, 2010)

> ust want to learn intervals, and all the scales/modes so I can improvise endlessly Hehe.



About modes...
...just my opinion:

A
1. Modes are the major scale starting from different notes. But you're always playing your major scale. So learn that everywhere. (Here you can use shapes) 
2. Then know your notes on the fretboard.
3. Learn your pentatonic scale and know where to find it in the major scale.
4. For improvising you'll be going a long way with 1. 2. and 3. alone!

B
5. start adding passing tones to the stuff in block A. (chromatic, or bluesnotes etc...)

C. 
Do the same stuff you did in block A with another scale (melodic minor, harmonic minor, halfstep-wholestep, or whatever.... you choose. I would say harmonic minor for neoclassical shred, melodic minor for jazzier stuff....)

And the most important thing:
0. Groove, baby!!!
Almost anything you play groovin and IN time will be cool. Anything you play without time will suck no matter how unbelievable your note choice is.

Just my two cents


----------



## jymellis (Mar 16, 2010)

\m/

The Official Guitar Grimoire Website

\m/


----------



## Shep1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Frank Gambale - Chopbuilder.

Say Hello to the most technically demanding DVD you will ever experience.


----------



## FWB (Mar 16, 2010)

I find all of Rusty Cooley's DVD's fascinating from a technical standpoint. As well as Todd Duane's.


----------



## Santuzzo (Apr 1, 2010)

I suggest (some of these have already been mentioned):

Paul Gilbert - Intense Rock
Vinnie Moore (he had 2 instructional videos in the late 80ies, I hope they will be re-published on DVD soon)
John Petrucci - Rock Discipline
Scott Henderson - Jazz Rock Mastery
Frank Gambale - Chopbuilder
Eric Johnson - Total Electric Guitar

books:
Metal Lead and Rhythm series by Troy Stetina
Thrash guitar methid by Troy Stetina
Speed Mechanics by Troy Stetina
Rock Guitar Secrets by Peter Fischer
Advanced Modern Rock Guitar Improvisation by Jon Finn


----------



## OwainXerath (Apr 1, 2010)

Uncle Remus said:


> Guthrie Govan: Creative Guitar 1 + 2. Buy them now



+1


----------

